# How long to wait in garden with puppy to toilet?



## keogh

Howdy all,

Got my new black labrador boy Spud, who is 8 weeks old. The breeder did a good job with toilet training him so far, and he has done all his poops in the garden.

However, as I'm new to owning a dog (let alone a puppy) I'm not sure how long to wait in the garden with him until he goes?

I take him out the usual times, morning, after meals, before bed and every couple hours during the day, but sometimes I'm out there for 20+ mins waiting as I'm not sure when I call it quits?

I'm worried that I'll be waiting outside for ages, he won't do his business, I'll bring him in after giving up and he'll do a log on the floor.

Is there a rule of thumb like, if not done in 10 mins go back indoors? If so, how long til I bring him out again? I'm still not sure on the signs he wants to go wee or poop, and I really don't want him to do it inside (although I'm prepared for accidents of course). All dogs a different I'm aware, just a general rule of thumb would be good to know.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## beetle22

The dogs I have had, did exactly the same as puppies. You will find their time to toilet will settle down once their scent is strong in the garden. Everytime your puppy wees, soils outside he is marking his territory. Once he feels the garden is his, you will be able to go in quicker. 

Adult dogs are also the same when out of their territory. Well my labrador was when I stayed at a friends house. As he couldn't smell his scent in my friends garden, it took him ages to do a wee and even longer to pass a motion.


----------



## BoredomBusters

How long is a piece of string? That's your answer, it's as long as it takes. How long have you had your pup? They can be accidently taught to hold on to their toilet if they like being outside and as soon as they've been they get taken back indoors, could thave have happened? Always wait at least two minutes after a pup has toileted before taking them in (unless they want to go in).

With poop, you could be out there all day, but if he hasn't got to go, you can't make him. Keep a food and poop diary and try to feed him at a similar time every meal. You'll soon learn when he needs to go - with some dogs they want to poop straight after a meal, some want to wait 20 mins, some want to go just before the next meal. Hopefully you'll soon find a pattern.


----------



## K9Steve

When you take your puppy or dog out, don't just take them to your yard or garden to toilet, but take your puppy or dog for a walk, because sometimes that helps them to empty their bladders.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Note of caution re walking, you can only do so much with medium/large breeds, otherwise you risk possibly damaging their skeletal structure when they are young. The rule of thumb is 5 mins forced lead walking per month of age, which is a guide for where the pup has no option but to walk or follow you. Play exercise is generally fine, but if they're in a diferent situation eg friend visits with another pup which is so very exciting, do step in if you think they're tired but adrenalin is keeping them going. 

Apols, nerdy head on as soon as I spotted it was a Labrador, edited to add that it probably applies to all breeds no matter what size 

As for toilet training, I think it's been said, my 5 month old pup still has occasional accidents, usually when I've not noticed she hasn't been out for a while. Lots of praise when she gets it right, and just clean it up if she doesn't and kick myself up the bum for letting her get desperate enough to do it in the first place. It can be very frustrating, but just be patient and keep calm. If you take him in and suspect he still needs to go, keep a close eye on him and if he starts to do a *stance* for either, distract him and get him outside as soon as you can.


----------



## smokeybear

I am afraid I do not wait hours outside for my dogs to eliminate and fortunately have never had to.

I am EXTREMELY observant and take my puppies out on a lead at specific times and if they do nothing, they come back in, if necessary in their crate.

If they DO do something then the lead comes off and they are allowed to explore or we play a training game etc.

So very soon the puppies are classically conditioned to eliminate on command as this is reinforced by something they really want to do.

This then helps when they are older as they know that access to a good walk is contingent on emptying in the garden first.

This means that dogs do not play the "I am going to wait longer and longer to pooh because when I do the lead goes on and I have to go home" game. Very inconvenient especially if you have to go to work.

It also means that if you are ill you do not feel obliged to walk them as the dogs are used to going in the garden.

It also reduces the number of full bags you have to carry around when out!
Dogs are not daft.

This method has served me well over many years and many puppies.


----------



## keogh

Thanks guys, I'll bear this in mind.

He can;t go out for walks in public yet as he has only just had his first vaccination, and I won't be taking him out where other dogs have been for at least 2 weeks after his second/booster vac so I can't do that option.

I've not had him long, so I'm sure I'll get use to his poop patterns.


----------



## Robbb

I found that when I saw my dog doing a wee, then i'd pick him up and he would stop, then I put him in the garden for him to finish.

It worked as he has only pee'd in the house once or twice since (from excitement)

I'm glad it worked, cause I couldn't be picking up a Labrador whilst he's doing a pee now to take him to the garden


----------

